# 2nd ivf failed



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi 

my second ivf failed on the 2nd of july and i just wanted to say arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

ok thats better now i have been holding that in.

sorry about that and thanks for letting me get that out

luv pam


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Hi Pam

Sorry to hear your second cycle didn't work. 

Feel free to scream and rant as much as you need on here.

Take care of you and DH.

Love from Carole

xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

thanks carole 

i feel better just for letting it out, in fact i laughed at myself 

luv pam


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Awwwwww bless !

Keep following your dream hun - hope those frosties do the trick for you.

Love from Carole

xxxx


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Pam,(fellow darling buddie)

I know how you feel.Just had my 2nd neg the day after you.We took it quite bad this time.Its so,so hard to take.

Feel free to yell,I will scream with you anytime!
sending you lots of  

I'm sticking with the darling buddies,hope you will too!

Love Em


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi em

thanks hun
it seems so much harder this time doesn't it ^cuddleup^
i too will be sticking with the buddies

luv pam


----------



## Joani (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi saphy,
just wanted to say sorry to hear your news im sending a huge hug to you now and hope that yoiu don't give up hope ,thinking of you hon ,
joani xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Aaaaaarrrrrgggggghhhhhhh!! 

Thats a scream from me on your behalf Pam. Do it as much and as loudly as you like! I find it helps!

Take care of yourself Buddy









Thinking of you,

Rachel xx


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Let it all out girl, we are here for you, 
loads of love and hugs 
mmmbop,xxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

awww thank you so much for your support, i didn't really expect any replies on this thread, it is so nice to know there are people who understand what we are going through sometimes i feel so alone but i always turn to my buddies on ff and you always make me feel 100% better

lots of luv to you all

pam


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi Pam, 

Well done for letting it out - will you come back to the Darling Buddies thread? We miss you. 

Lots of love
Caroline
xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

awww thanks caroline

i am back on the buddies today, but i have a stinking cold 

luv pam


----------

